# Prosper through wisdom



## Invictus7

Hi,

After going to much trouble elsewhere to find the exact translation for this phrase I decided to ask you guys over here.

"Prosper through Wisdom" is the phrase I am trying to translate into Latin.

I am wanting to use it as a before signing my name in a letter in place of yours faithfully, OR yours sincerely.  

Eg.

"Prosper through Wisdom,
Invictus7"

I have reason to believe that the last two words are "per Sapientia" I am not sure however, if this is the correct tense etc. Prosper is the main word that is giving me trouble.

Any help is much appreciated.

Invictus7


----------



## rocamadour

Welcome Invictus! 
It would be useful to know the exact meaning you give in this phrase to the word *prosper* (which by the way comes straight from Latin, if I'm not wrong ).


----------



## Invictus7

Hi rocamadour,

I'm glad to be here 

I am attempting to use prosper here as _benefit from_, not necessarily in the monetary sense. It is more advice, although I wouldn't tell it to someone cryptically as a "sage" or "oracle" would.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lamb67

_Ut prosim sapientiae_ I may prosper or do good through wisdom.


----------



## rocamadour

Invictus7 said:


> Hi rocamadour,
> 
> I'm glad to be here
> 
> I am attempting to use prosper here as _benefit from_, not necessarily in the monetary sense. It is more advice, although I wouldn't tell it to someone cryptically as a "sage" or "oracle" would.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Mmmh... in this sense I'd probably use the verb *augeor*, or even better *floreo. *But wait for more suggestions! 
Another question: would you use it in the infinitive or imperative mode?

EDIT: I like Lamb's suggestion!


----------



## Invictus7

Hi Lamb67,

Perhaps I wasn't clear enough with my request.
I didn't mean it in the sense that *I* will prosper through wisdom, (although hopefully I will ) more that the person(s) reading the letter will. As I said previously, it is more advice.

Thanks,
Invictus.


----------



## Lamb67

*prosum* prodesse profui [to be useful , do good, benefit (with dat.)].http://www.archives.nd.edu/cgi-bin/lookup.pl?stem=prosum&ending=


----------



## Hamlet2508

Lamb67 said:


> _Ut prosim sapientiae_ I may prosper or do good through wisdom.



I'd rather use the ablative in this case

prosim sapenti*a *

regards,hamlet


----------



## Invictus7

Hi rocamadour,
Could please define augeor and floreo as I have hardly any experience with Latin.
To your question, I'm not sure of the exact meaning that either of them would convey, although it is not intended as a command, as an imperative is used in English. However it is telling them that I recommend 'prospering through wisdom".

Once again thank-you.


----------



## Lamb67

_Ut prosim sapientae_ probably means I do good for (the sake) of wisdom.

Hamlet's ablative is better.

_Ut mihi sapientia prosit_. Let wisdom do good for me.


----------



## Invictus7

Lamb67 said:


> _Ut prosim sapientae_ probably means I do good for (the sake) of wisdom.
> 
> Hamlet's ablative is better.
> 
> _Ut mihi sapientia prosit_. Let wisdom do good for me.



Hi,
Yes, now that I know the translation of Hamlet's it is closer to what I need.
Is it possible to change it to: Let wisdom do good for _you_.
A quote just came to mind which is similar to what I am trying to achieve:

"Live long and prosper" from _STAR TREK_ never really watched but have heard it referenced before.

Thanks.


----------



## Lamb67

Tibi for you; mihi for me.

By ablative sapientia:

Prosis(single),prositis(plural) sapientia.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Multum tibi sapientia prosit*. 
Según el modelo ciceroniano (_nihil tibi meae litterae profuerunt_). También se podría construir con la forma  _prodesset_, muy común en este sentido optativo, con su sentido aorístico primitivo (tipo _di te seruassint semper, bona te Venus inuerit_).


----------



## Invictus7

Lamb67 said:


> Tibi for you; mihi for me.
> 
> By ablative sapientia:
> 
> Prosis(single),prositis(plural) sapientia.



Am I correct in saying that the syntax would stay the same? i.e.

"Ut tibi sapientia prositis" OR as written above?: "Ut tibi prositis sapientia" 

Thanks everyone, this thing has been bugging me for ages =)


----------



## Lamb67

Ut tibi(single, vobis plural of you) sapientia prosit, let wisdom do good for you.

Sapientia prosis(single of you),Sapientia prositis(plural of you), may you prosper (do well) by wisdom.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El uso de *ut* para expresar el deseo, la optatividad, no es muy latino, para eso ya está _utinam_ y, sobre todo, el valor del subjuntivo. El uso de *sapientia* en ablativo tampoco es lo propio. Si os tomáis un momento para considerar mi versión, veréis que es lo propio en latín para expresar ese deseo. No es una oración subordinada y, por tanto, el ut adverbial sólo es modal.


----------



## Invictus7

Thanks everyone! 

Sapientia prositis,
Invictus7.


----------

